# Mead Ranger



## petritl (Sep 29, 2016)

Thought someone here would be interested:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/371748963206


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)

:eek:


----------



## stoney (Sep 29, 2016)

Ahhhh fresh iron. He is a crusty ole boy but there will be a bit of a frenzy. Double diamond?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2016)

I think it's a Tall Frame Too. You should go for it @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I think it's a Tall Frame Too. You should go for it @fordmike65



Maybe...but there's just _one _little problem...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 29, 2016)

WORTH A FEW SHEKELS!
TOO BAD THAT TANK BOTTOM IS RUSTING OUT!


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 29, 2016)

1936,37. Ranger's were always last year's models. And roundy,vs.flat braces. Nice toy,though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 29, 2016)

Interesting bike...


----------



## jkent (Sep 30, 2016)

Well now that the cats outta the bag, It probably won't go as cheap as it should. Looks like a lot of work to try to make back into a daily rider again. I think the Double Diamond frame is the only thing it has going for it being the tank is rotted out. 
JKent


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 30, 2016)

This bike is 10 minutes from me . 
Bike is unfortunately rough . 
Seller : Dennis collects a ton of unusual stuff 
Owns a late 1800's bar where he stores his stuff 
Whoever wins it will have fun checking his place out. 
Old Wood floors with rubber stains and  burnouts that went through the wood floors from the old time bikers that brought there Harley's  inside , got lit and had burn out competition inside the pub . All of this in front of the killer original Art Deco wooden bar that is still intact as it was back then . 
Some history in that place and surrounding building s . 
Old industrial town on the Illinois river. 
Cool stuff.  
Good luck . 

Mark


----------



## petritl (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm interested in seeing this after an OA bath.
I seen the bike in person, the darts and pinstripes are visible through rust stains ; I figured the bike had a ~60% chance of looking presentable after the bath but be warned, the seller doesn't ship bikes and even if someone convinced him to to haul it to a LBC; this jewel didn't appear as it was going to come apart for shipping very easy, to save damage it would be best to figure a way to get it home assembled.


Btw: the S/N I s N7046


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 30, 2016)

I WOULD BATHE IT IN WD40 FIRST!
THEN TAKE A LOOK SEE!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2016)

I think we should all take a bath and then go visit petritl.


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

If it was like 300 I'd buy it to use the tank to make reproductions


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Cooper S. said:


> If it was like 300 I'd buy it to use the tank to make reproductions




These tanks have been reproduced but mostly one offs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> These tanks have been reproduced but mostly one offs. V/r Shawn



I would have done a run of a dozen or so for like 100-150 fiberglass though


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 1, 2016)

I likey


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd go pick it up in person and then leave it exactly as it is.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 1, 2016)

For sure you will get the "unmolested" prize in the next bike show.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 3, 2016)

Damn, this went cheap IMO! ($1025)    I was so tempted to slam in a $1250 bid for it but I didn't want to have to figure out how to get it here, I really thought it would end up closer to $1600 at least.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2016)

So did anyone here snag this sweet Ranger? I was close to bidding on it myself. The as-is look is beyond awesome. Just a complete mechanical service,saddle recover & some dusty tires is all it needs to be the coolest bike at your next local ride


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> So did anyone here snag this sweet Ranger? I was close to bidding on it myself. The as-is look is beyond awesome. Just a complete mechanical service,saddle recover & some dusty tires is all it needs to be the coolest bike at your next local ride



You would look ridiculous on that bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 5, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> 1936,37. Ranger's were always last year's models. And roundy,vs.flat braces. Nice toy,though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



36 37 ?..... I notice kickback strap tank...which would mean later....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 5, 2016)

Weird,double diamond frame,1936,hockey stick guard,1937,far back front strap tank,1938,39.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 5, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Weird,double diamond frame,1936,hockey stick guard,1937,far back front strap tank,1938,39.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Mix and match for sure

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 5, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Weird,double diamond frame,1936,hockey stick guard,1937,far back front strap tank,1938,39.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Notice the rear fender... later lower fender brace location....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You would look ridiculous on that bike.



That's precisely why I didn't bid.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 5, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Weird,double diamond frame,1936,hockey stick guard,1937,far back front strap tank,1938,39.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Weird little spacer for the rack too...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> These tanks have been reproduced but mostly one offs. V/r Shawn





A Calif Central Valley Collector Tyler C. had the 35' tanks made in overseas in Germany back in the early 90s. 
Made run of a couple hundred I think. They were sold matt olive drab and were spot on to the original tanks.  
They were made so well that once restored you simply could not tell they were reproductions.
Yikes.  More 'head scratching' when buying restored 35' bikes. They retailed for 400 bux back then 
and about the same as what the original tank market was early 90's. They were Made in Germany too, not China LOL


----------

